# MIUI Launcher for any ICS Rom - Beta



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

This is not from me, I am just sharing the link from Xiaomi

I Tested on ButterNutz Rom and it worked remarkably well. It comes with lockscreen also, as an option. Theme engine is included, but since no themes have been made for GNEX resolution, the few I tried either had tiny icons or mismatched sized icons. If you like the launcher with the stock icons it is great.

http://bigota.d.miui.com/miuiapp/MiHome_1_0_100_1.apk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, I find it laggy though.

Go to any of your homescreens, start swiping your notification bar up and down


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

It was laggy when I ran MIUI a couple weeks ago. Growing pains with ICS I guess.


----------



## Sebianoti (Oct 13, 2011)

Very laggy, certain parts are low resolution, a no no on a 720p screen, it also doesn't quite fit with HTC Sense 4.0 lol


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Thanks, I find it laggy though.
> 
> Go to any of your homescreens, start swiping your notification bar up and down


Its just a launcher, it doesn't have anything to do with your status/notification bar.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> I used nova all week on aokp and butternutz. Flashed this weeks update a couple hrs ago and the launcher is every bit as fast and smooth as nova. I used the launcher in the op this morning and same thing, fast and smooth.
> 
> Its just a launcher, it doesn't have anything to do with your status/notification bar.


Maybe they did some tweaking, like I said that was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> Its just a launcher, it doesn't have anything to do with your status/notification bar.


That's incorrect.


----------



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

samsuck said:


> That's incorrect.


Actually hoppermi was correct. The notifications and status bar are part of the SystemUI and have *nothing* to do with which launcher you use. The launcher is simply another app with some special permissions and functionality.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

0xD34D said:


> Actually hoppermi was correct. The notifications and status bar are part of the SystemUI and have *nothing* to do with which launcher you use. The launcher is simply another app with some special permissions and functionality.


Some people are just extremely lag sensitive. That would be me. Also, that's like saying an app can't effect the performance of the phone. Explain why developers modify systemui.apk to reduce the speed of the soft key glow animation? Which essentially eliminates all lag. Just because they're not related doesn't mean they can't affect each other.

I wouldn't even describe it as lag, just jittery. Who knows, maybe its my rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Actually, forget it. I don't want to stir up any drama. This isn't xdgay.

I'll believe what I believe, and you can believe what you believe . Either way thanks to the OP for sharing the link

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Some screen shots of MIUI Launcher running on AOKP.


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Updated to 1.0


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

a few notes i have learned about this launcher. Its a lot! less laggy if you set it as default and stop going back to your other launcher half the time. Over in the xda forum somewhere along with a release of this is a download for miui settings, most of it is useless but the app drawer is still in beta and works if you can find the sweet spot. if you set it to right side, and then swipe just under the battery gauge it will work, just have to find the spot its super small. The themes work but ONLY if you use miui v4 stuff. and even then 1/4 the time it doesnt work. Put them in the miui theme folder. I used boot manager to load miui v4 and then installed themes that i found, then switched back and opened the theme, click customize and then you can change the lockscreen stuff, the icons, and the wallpapers.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

When themes made for our resolution come, I'm going to be using this.


----------

